# candex or candidase okay during pregnancy?



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

i would like to try out one of these supplements because i am pretty sure i've have candida for an extended time. the reason i say this is because breastfeeding my newborn three years ago was the most painful thing i've ever tried (and ultimately gave up and just pumped breastmilk for her). reading people's descriptions of the shooting pains relating to candida is the only thing that i've felt comes close to what i went through. i've tried the candida diet for a month but i haven't felt like i've gotten results (especially with how difficult it is to eat like that!)

soooooo.....are candex and candidase okay during pregnancy? i just heard about these yesterday from this board and i would be so thrilled if they help me make breastfeeding a success with my new baby who is due in three weeks. they are okay to take while bf, obviously, so i hope they are okay during pregnancy too.

is one or the other a better choice? is there a good place to get it online if i can't find it in my local health food store? i'll be asking my midwife about it, but i'd like to hear what you all have found.

thank you!


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

I would like to know too. I've had several bouts with thrush while breastfeeding my second ds who is now 16 months, and it is excruciating.
It must have been horrible for you to deal with this with a younger baby. I breastfed my first for 3 years and could never understand moms who said they weaned early due to breast pain. Now that I have experienced thrush, I understand completely. THe worst part is that dr.s don't take it very seriously. They don't seem to understand how painful it is, and how it makes breastfeeding practically impossible.
I'm looking into taking some probiotics, but haven't gotten too far in my research. There are other natural remedies for thrush, like gentian violet for example. This is the only thing that has worked for me.
Beware if you have to take antibiotics during or after delivery (for GroupB strep or C section) because this increases your chances of developing thrush.


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

i called the manufacturers of candex (pure essence labs) and they said its okay for anyone, including pregnant and lactating women and infants. the dosage just needs to be altered for infants, obviously. i told the woman on the line how i was trying to avoid the sharp pain i felt with trying to nurse my last baby and she just told me that "nursing just hurts!" and "rough up your nipples with a towel until your baby is born"


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh my god. I wish you were kidding! I wonder how many mothers she has told this to. Nursing is NOT painful, unless you have THRUSH!

I'm going to see if I can find Candex online. I'm also going to buy some kefir tomorrow. It has different probiotics than you find in yogurts, so maybe a combination of the two will be helpful. Sauerkraut also has beneficial bacteria, as do many soft cheeses. I'm just going to eat a variety of fermented foods.

I'm actually taking Diflucan now, though I did not want to, because I could not stand dealing with this recurrent problem and I'm also on antibiotics for strep throat which encourages yeast overgrowth. I'm such a mess! Gentian violet cleared up my symptoms (painful nipples) in 2 days, but it doesn't keep the yeast from coming back.

Hope you have some luck with the candex.


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

chocomoto-

about the sauerkraut and other fermented foods...i've read that they actually encourage yeast growth.

this is from candex's manufacturer's site:

Avoid foods that contain vinegar (mustard, mayonnaise, etc.); fermented foods (cheese, sauerkraut, soy sauce, etc.);

so maybe try to get your probiotics from another source. good luck with getting rid of your yeasties. it can be so hard! (especially when you are told crazy things like how to rough up your nipples!)


----------

